# 'Cypex' Part 3 (pic heavy)



## the|td4 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello again ! 

Here's the third and final installment of my holiday pics, hope you enjoy them! 

Ok so if you check out my avatar you can see my highly modified suzuki jimny that I recently sold on in favour of something shiny and very quick. I'll get another 4x4 at some point but in honour of my last trusty steed I hired a Jimny to play with and cart my sweaty backside around the island with. I used it to great effect in discovering the following items ! 

Onward dusty jimny with no air con but the only 4x4 I could hire with a low range box! Joy !!! 






A bizarre shack I came across while following some tracks up into the mountains:





I had a poke around but I got chased away by some big angry hornets so sadly no inside pics! 





Here I am having found an amazing natural stone bridge. There were loads of signs saying bugger off but I couldn't resist this little self portrait. I can assure you that it was bloody high up and bloody dodgy indeed, great shot though 





OK so back to the urbex ! 

Here are some shots of a seemingly abandoned hotel ( I talked to someone who'd been to Cyprus last year and said that they thought this particular place was open back then, it just goes to show you how quickly nature can start to reclaim things). I only realised this place was empty when I glanced up at the windows while driving past.


























(I'm surprised noone had nicked this sign)





(or these arcade machines)




















This sludge was rancid and clearly spawned every mosquito in Agia Napa, I kept clear of the fetid pool.





And last but not least if you ever visit Cyprus you'll see all manner of abandoned vehicles slowly rotting away and now the domain of terrible insects. I have no idea what sort of car this was but it seemed rather sad to me. 





All in all I took over 900 various photos during my holiday but these are all that's fit to print so far, you can check out some more that I took which don't appear in this thread at the followinng link.

http://s205.photobucket.com/albums/bb42/td4dotnet/cypex/


Take care all !


----------



## lost (Jul 20, 2009)

The hotel looks pretty interesting. Do you think a 4x4 is worth hiring for going off the beaten track?


----------



## ashless (Jul 20, 2009)

Haha, dude that hotel is the shizz! Nicely done!


----------



## the|td4 (Jul 20, 2009)

lost said:


> The hotel looks pretty interesting. Do you think a 4x4 is worth hiring for going off the beaten track?





Whatever you do, don't hire one of the quads or the 'dune buggies' they have around there, they are death traps, the standard of driving is like an episode of wacky races, the safest and easiest way to get around is definately a 4x4. I've been into 4x4's for years and I've owned a load of the damn things, I went for the Jimny because it was the only one with a half decent low range box as some of the tracks can be a bit tricky and if you're not competant offroad you could end up in a sticky situation. However if you're resonably confident then there's endless tracks that lead off over the mountains to go and play on, I spent whole days driving down tracks and having a whale of a time. The rocks are VERY sharp though so buy tyre insurance.


Oh and that hotel was superb, there was much more to it but I'm wary of posting too many photos in one thread.


----------



## spikey (Jul 20, 2009)

cracking thread mate, im loving the pics 

i went to aiya napa last year and visted famagusta as well but was a bit scared to take any pics when u got an ak47 pointed at ya  and you dont realise how big the place is until you drive round it.

and the hotel look great too -- nice one


----------



## the|td4 (Jul 21, 2009)

spikey said:


> cracking thread mate, im loving the pics
> 
> i went to aiya napa last year and visted famagusta as well but was a bit scared to take any pics when u got an ak47 pointed at ya  and you dont realise how big the place is until you drive round it.
> 
> and the hotel look great too -- nice one



Thanks mate ! 

Yeah that place was much bigger than I imagined it would be, I'd have paid a heavy bribe but on my overseas exploits I always felt that they'd be better enjoyed (and safer) with some fellow urbex people, poking around these places on your own is always a dodgy option and I'd imagine it's difficult to explain yourself to the old bill if they don't speak good english


----------



## King Al (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent finds Td4, looks like you had a cracking holiday! nice hotel rates to


----------



## clebby (Jul 21, 2009)

Onward dusty jimny with no air con but the only 4x4 I could hire with a low range box! Joy !!! 





When we went to Cyprus about 6 years ago we hired a Jimny convertiable! It seems everyone gets one!

This is my favourite "Cypex", that hotel is amazing particuarly the lobby area. Nice one.


----------



## mal33bb (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool Photo's i Presume Cyprus is a Chav free Place ,the Hotel is like a big green house .


----------



## the|td4 (Jul 21, 2009)

mal33bb said:


> Cool Photo's i Presume Cyprus is a Chav free Place ,the Hotel is like a big green house .



Well there's pleanty of them out drinking in Aiga Napa... They seemed more interested in blasting up and down the main street at 900mph than anything else.

I never met anyone when I was out and about around the place that told me to bugger off, noone seems bothered what you're doing as long it's not flagrantly busting into places, and we all know that's not what it's all about! 

I drove around the offroad tracks all day and noone questionned anything, it was too damn hot to argue anyway.


----------



## mr_ppp (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow - I'd give my left arm to look around that hotel! Id give both but i'll need one for the picture taking! 

Found a few pics online of the hotel in use (thanks google) Looks like some of the plant life hasnt changed that much! 

Linky! http://www.cyprushotels.org.uk/margadina_hotel1.php


----------



## the|td4 (Jul 21, 2009)

mr_ppp said:


> Wow - I'd give my left arm to look around that hotel! Id give both but i'll need one for the picture taking!
> 
> Found a few pics online of the hotel in use (thanks google) Looks like some of the plant life hasnt changed that much!
> 
> Linky! http://www.cyprushotels.org.uk/margadina_hotel1.php



Nice googling there my friend ! Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## night crawler (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey nothing wrong with the Jimny I had one and thought one of the best carsa I have had. Certanly a very good report that though it is a shame you coul dnot get in to the city. I would have thought by now they would have sorted out their differances.


----------



## the|td4 (Jul 21, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Hey nothing wrong with the Jimny I had one and thought one of the best carsa I have had. Certanly a very good report that though it is a shame you coul dnot get in to the city. I would have thought by now they would have sorted out their differances.




No need to tell me how capable a jimny is I took mine through some pretty hairy terrain and slapped on more than enough accessories 







That aside, yeah it is a shame about Famagusta, I think the Turks are holding onto it as a kind of up yours to cyprus but the due to some UN stuff they can't develop it ? Something along those lines.


----------



## Lusker (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice pictures and location


----------



## skittles (Jul 27, 2009)

cyprus is a great place for empty places, went some years ago and hired an ordinary saloon but a 4 x 4 would have been useful.

Surprised a hotel like that is empty in Cyprus

Off to the site to see some more, 

What is the abandoned car?


----------

